# First slingshot



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Soon to get my first slingshot, a Simpleshot Sparrow OTT with a spare flat band set(the only type available and in stock locally).

As a beginner is there anything I should be aware of and aimpoints on it that will help me at 10m targets?

I have been watching Simpleshot and Zachary Fowler youtube videos.


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

If you don't have any experience with slingshots, start with a range of no more than 5 meters. 
A good target is a piece of paper with a drawn aiming point. You can clearly see where and by how much the hits are deflected. 
And make sure you release it correctly, 90% of misses are release errors.
The rest will come with time, good shooting!


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

Concentrate on the key things you probably learnt from the videos you watched.
I am by no means an expert having only done this for a year.

Go out and shoot every day but do short sessions. I find it takes a few to warm up and then after about 50 shots my performance really drops off and I learn nothing by shooting more. Better to shoot a few with a good technique and target certain areas of improving your shooting. You will have days when you are a shooting God in no time at all and then the next day it will all go wrong.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I agree with everything that was set above. Stay close to the Target at first and the only thing I would add is start with smaller ammo and a light draw weight. A lot of us who have been shooting a while stick to ¼" steel for target shooting.
Have fun and don't beat yourself up when you're having a shooting session, give yourself a break and try again.

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## JeremyCMasters (Sep 27, 2021)

I just want to mention one thing that make sure there are not any cracks in the material that could affect the performance of the slingshot.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

JeremyCMasters said:


> I just want to mention one thing that make sure there are not any cracks in the material that could affect the performance of the slingshot.


Material being bands or what?


----------



## JimmyRustler2244 (Sep 20, 2021)

Good choice of first slingshot, I haven't got a Sparrow myself, but have heard good things.

Work on your release and general handling of the slingshot, the rest you will learn along the way either through shooting targets, watching videos, or browsing this forum, which is a treasure trove of info 👍

Have fun, and wear your eyepro! 😎


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Sounds like your off to a good start, have fun!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

wait for it


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Whytey said:


> Material being bands or what?


Both frame and bands. Always check on your bands near the pouch and down by the frame there could be tiny rips in the material which could end bad. Frame not so much unless you fork hit if you do really give the frame a good inspection. But have fun man it's all pretty awesome.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Thanks fellas.....
I rang the local Simpleshot dealer to ask a purchase question and .
Apparently they are expecting a shipment of new stock to arrive this week so I have requested notification when available(fingers crossed).
Decided to go with an Axiom Ocularis black and a few spare bands to try both TTF & OTT.

Now I need to investigate how to make a target trap.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

A Catchbox is a very easy thing, and does not have to be complicated. You just need something to trap the ammo and slow it down. I have found that a flat sheet of fabric to stop the ammo does not work nearly as good as bunching that sheet up so there's lots of pockets all the way across the surface of the curtain. 
As an example in my new catch box I used six feet of curtain crammed into 2 ft of space and it does a great job stopping the ammo, sometimes the ammo even gets trapped in the folds and then will fall out when it's hit again by the next piece of ammo. Multiple flat sheets one behind the other can work but it's simpler just to make 1 very folded sheet.

There are lots of examples of catch boxes that are collapsible and that stay put if you just do a search you will see the different ways we all make them. Here is a picture of several of my catch boxes. ... I have a problem for sure.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Nice collection there vince.
The white drum setup is pretty much what my pre-investigation thought was except instead of doors I was going to bend back the panels as wide shot deflectors.


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Whytey said:


> of doors I was going to bend back the panels as wide shot deflectors.


Using doors as reflectors is not necessary at all, it is better to shorten the distance of the shot.
However, doors can be useful to protect the contents of the trap from atmospheric precipitation.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Whytey said:


> Thanks fellas.....
> I rang the local Simpleshot dealer to ask a purchase question and .
> Apparently they are expecting a shipment of new stock to arrive this week so I have requested notification when available(fingers crossed).
> Decided to go with an Axiom Ocularis black and a few spare bands to try both TTF & OTT.
> ...


I echo what’s been stated already, but if you have the funds, also pick up a Scout LT From SimpleShot.

It comes with band clips and is configurable for both OTT and TTF, and is a fantastic frame.

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Update on progress(2 weeks since first inclination)..... it's obvious I'm keen as I still haven't received my new slingshot yet.

I have found local sources and prices for rolls of Thera-band, ball bearings, A2 5ply self healing cutting mat, cutters etc. and have feelers out for roo leather scraps.

Discovering that pre-made slingshot accessories are pretty much non existent here in Aus, all distributors are stockless carrying only the Marksman 3030 and OS shipping is just crazy expensive..... seems I'll be doing it all the the right way.

BTW I'm 57yo, an off-hand pistol and rifle shooter that hates my local Queensland tropical summers(usually 8 months of the year) who will now have a from home, under the shaded pergola shooting habit.🤩


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Darrell,

If I really get stuck on this new venture a Scout will probably be next.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Good luck on your endeavors. You will love a Scout LT if you get one, a lot of folk seem to like the ocularis, but the meh aiming point and , needing the bearings or something to hold the bands have always left me w/ no interest in them,, but that just one guys feelings. Good Luck and say hello to Alby for me


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

In the meantime, I have decided to get used to the draw motion and begin strengthening the muscles used to do so.

I have a set of 5 Billion Fitness hand strength grip & finger stretchers.....








Hand Strength Grip & Finger Stretcher


Using the Finger Stretcher helps prevent injuries and muscle imbalances from the overuse of "crushing" type hand and finger grip exercises. The finger stretchers are specifically designed with TIGHT finger holes to prevent the bands from slipping off your fingers during your workout. It can...




www.5billionfitness.com





Starting with the lightest resistance orange pair, turned them inside-out with the finger loops on the outside, put them flat on a table top with the largest loop on each(thumbs) in a straight line at far ends from each other, then tied the two most centre loops touching together with a rubberband tie.
Placing one end large loop on the frame end thumb and pinching the other end large loop as a pouch the draw length is perfect for repetitions.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

You will be shooting very soon my friend! Then the addiction will really start?! I do like the barrels I have since upgraded to a 55 gallon plastic drum and really like them cuz they're so strong and Bulletproof. The doors really aren't necessary, I just kept them on there because I wasn't sure, and I even put them on the new barrel because there's a glass door directly adjacent to my new catch box and I want to make sure that anything gets funneled away from it just in case. I've already broken one glass door, and I'm not going to break another one.


----------

